# Raising pheasants for hunting



## Camogirl (Feb 21, 2010)

My twelve year old boy wants to hatch and raise pheasants for hunting for his 4-H project. We used to have a fairly decent population around here but the blizzard of 07 really took them out. At what age do they get released? I have read past posts that say the survival is next to none, so if we are going to release them, I'd rather hunter have them than the coyotes.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Pheasants on average live about 8 months, so either either you won't have a huge survival rate.

My uncle raises pheasants as a hobby and to try to increase the population around his house. I'm not sure if it working, but its something he will do until he die's. Anyways, if you want to hunt them, we always released the birds in certain area's either the night before of the morning of the hunt. Most get shot, but some get away.


----------



## sodakhunter13 (Feb 2, 2007)

My uncle raises around 12,000 birds every year. He usually gets his first batch of birds in May and starts releasing them in August or Septemeber. Not all of the birds grow the same but the range he likes to use is between 4 and 6 months. Depending on how beat up the bird is and how well the adult feathers came in.


----------

